# Player Expectations



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to start what I started at the Timberwolves Forum, basically it goes like this. We discuss what we expect from our players next year. Every week i'll put somebody knew up, i'll start off with a bang.



Gerald Wallace, should we expect him to be a 20 ppg player? Will he be as good of a scorer as Jason Richardson next year? He's had four concussions in the past four years, is it likely there will be a fifth?












*Wallace at glance*

PPG: 19.4
RPG: 6.00
APG: 3.5
EFF+ 19.08


*Season highs*

Points 40 
Field Goals Made 13
Field Goals Attempted 30 
Three Point Field Goals Made 4
Three Point Field Goals Attempted 8 
Free Throws Mad 16 
Free Throws Attempted	22 
Offensive Rebounds 8
Defensive Rebounds 12
Total Rebounds 14 
Assists 10 
Steals 7
Blocks 5 
Minutes Played 55


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He started off really hot and was above 20 but I quit watching so I don't know what happened after that. With Brown we should have an actual offense implented and that's going to increase his offense. Also, if we end up using a running offense like we should if Raymond is the answer at PG then his PPG will go up even higher. I don't think he's ever going to be an allstar because theres too many stars at the win in the East but he's a damn good player and I'm glad we have him. I'm guessing with a 5th concussion he'd need to start thinkin about retirement though


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

if he can stay healthy, he's what? 25?

you could potentially see a 20ppg, 7reb, 3+ apg, 2 stl, 1+ blk per player. Charlotte makes playoffs with a Gerald playing a full-season next year.


----------

